# online stores - electronics and TV



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone know of a few online stores that deliver to spain or are based in spain that might have a good selection of TV's (LED & Plasma)


Im looking for one of these TX-P42G20B 

Cant seem to find anything


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

You won´t find it because of the B suffix, drop that and you´ll find loads:

eg: Panasonic TX-P42G20ES Plata - Plasma 42", Full HD, TDT,600 Hz - Panasonic | redcoon España or P42G20 - Precios, Ofertas & Pruebas de P42G20

I bought my Samsung 42" from these guys Vaikun - Tienda de imagen, sonido e informática and was very impressed


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

adiep said:


> anyone know of a few online stores that deliver to spain or are based in spain that might have a good selection of TV's (LED & Plasma)
> 
> 
> Im looking for one of these TX-P42G20B
> ...


Nor sure they have the 42", but you might get the 46" at the same price or better than a high street audio/video outlet for a 42".

Carrefouronline: comprar al mejor precio. Compra online

I've used them and they've proved to be reliable time and again - and they do payment on delivery which for internet purchases, I love.

Good luck,
Xose


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> You won´t find it because of the B suffix, drop that and you´ll find loads:
> 
> eg: Panasonic TX-P42G20ES Plata - Plasma 42", Full HD, TDT,600 Hz - Panasonic | redcoon España or P42G20 - Precios, Ofertas & Pruebas de P42G20
> 
> I bought my Samsung 42" from these guys Vaikun - Tienda de imagen, sonido e informática and was very impressed


Thanks a lot guys, much appreciated.

Which Samsung did you go for Andy?

Also, whats the chances that this would be an only spanish menu version? Unlikely?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adiep said:


> Also, whats the chances that this would be an only spanish menu version? Unlikely?



They should all be European and give you the choice of language

Jo xxx


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> They should all be European and give you the choice of language
> 
> Jo xxx


Should be  Just checking, not feeling lucky


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

adiep said:


> Which Samsung did you go for Andy?
> 
> Also, whats the chances that this would be an only spanish menu version? Unlikely?


Samsung LE42A656 - I spent about 3 months researching which tv to get! Although this was about 18 months ago now at the time it was widely regarded to be the best for the size 

All new TVs nowadays will have menus in English


----------

